# The All New Dargel Kuda



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Happy New Year! Today we unveil the Dargel Kuda 250, our newest Dargel model. We start taking orders for this sleek, fast, sexy beast on Monday, Jan. 4th at your nearest Dargel dealer.

Be the first to see this new model in person starting one week from today, on Jan. 8th through the 17th, in the Mt. Houston Marine booth at the 2016 Houston Boat Show.

Our customers have turned to us since 1937 for high quality, extreme performance, solid built boats. The Kuda embodies all those features and allows customers out there that want a non tunnel, fast, dry, and stable boat to get one with the high standards that Dargel is known for! We have always prided ourselves in offering the best value for our customers while never compromising quality. Come see us and see why our customers are our family!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Very nice!

See y'all at the show!


----------



## fattyflattie (May 20, 2008)

I like. What are some performance #'s.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Can we see what she looks like below the waterline? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

any other pics? Nice from what I see BUUUTTT?


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Dargel has always been 1st in my book, ugliest console that is. Come on guys love all your boats but the hideous consoles kill my urge to ever buy one.


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

*that is a sweet rig*, now what sets it apart from the 10 other boats it may get confused for if there wasn't a sticker on the side?


----------



## battleredtexan (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Dixiedream (Jan 21, 2010)

cxjcherokec said:


> Dargel has always been 1st in my book, ugliest console that is. Come on guys love all your boats but the hideous consoles kill my urge to ever buy one.


Not many builders offer an insulated ice chest, a fully rigged live well with pro air bubbler, a casting platform, and tons of storage underneath. May not be the prettiest console but I like boats built to fish. If I need more flash I'll put spinners on my trailer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I like the console. It's much better than the hideous bubble consoles. Just my opinion.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Here's a pic of the plug while we were spraying the tooling gel for the mold on it. Thanks for all the interest guys and we hope to see you all next weekend at the Houston Show.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

Dixiedream said:


> Not many builders offer an insulated ice chest, a fully rigged live well with pro air bubbler, a casting platform, and tons of storage underneath. May not be the prettiest console but I like boats built to fish. If I need more flash I'll put spinners on my trailer
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not all do but my stoner has pro air front and rear, insulated front livewell, storage behind the back rest. Under my console has 2 batt, amp, wet sounds sub, Batt charger, pro air pump and my livorsi controls stick in the dash about a foot.


----------



## cxjcherokec (Feb 20, 2014)

And I can seat 7 . On that note, it's only 23' and not a pad v. I'd definitely like to see some numbers on the kuda for sure. Looks like and awesome platform for the 400r with those pods


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Dargel, nice looking boat. What does it draft with that SHO and a full tank of gas.

Thanks
Shallow


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Obviously the best way to check the Kuda out is to come and see her in person. However, for those that can't we will continue to post more info. The total length is 24' 7" and she has a 8' 3" beam.

Some of the standard features include:
2 huge livewells on the rear deck
Dual pro air systems
Livewell recirc pumps
Large Insulated in the floor fish box 
Anchor box 
Plenty of storage
Standard racing seats behind short console
Leaning post behind tall console w/ext livewell in front and seat
Pop up cleats
Bilge pump
72 gallon fuel tank
Solid fiberglass grid stringer system
LED Nav and Anchor lights


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure that I will see at the boat show. Just curious about the draft at rest loaded. 

Shallow


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

I really wish some texas boat makers would hit the DFW boat shows, not just lame ***** pontoon and bass boat makers


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Congratulations to the AFC South Division Champions, the Houston Texans! 

We took this awesome picture of the new Dargel Kuda on Saturday in front of the NRG Stadium when we made the trip up to get her all set up in Mt. Houston Marine's booth for the 2016 Houston Boat Show. 

The show starts this Friday, January 8th, and goes through January 17th. The show will be closed Saturday, Jan. 9th, because of the Texans playoff game. The Boat Show returns to normal hours on Sunday, January 10th. We hope to see you all there!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

thats a good looking boat . . . . .


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Well you did not respond to "draft at rest" question so I will guess based on where the water line is in the picture and the last side view picture. If I am wrong please let me know. I am guessing between 12" to 14"

Shallow


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

shallowminded said:


> Well you did not respond to "draft at rest" question so I will guess based on where the water line is in the picture and the last side view picture. If I am wrong please let me know. I am guessing between 12" to 14"
> 
> Shallow


Deep V, deadrise carries all the way back. This is not a shallow water rig


----------



## 5moreminutes (Jan 14, 2014)

When did they post this as a shallow running/draft rig?


----------



## southbay (Aug 30, 2010)

shallowminded said:


> Well you did not respond to "draft at rest" question so I will guess based on where the water line is in the picture and the last side view picture. If I am wrong please let me know. I am guessing between 12" to 14"
> 
> Shallow


Could be as much as 16" and since it's not a tunnel boat and the prop is submerged you'll probably need 24 to 30 inches to get up easily. That's a pretty hefty dead rise and a definitely different/odd padded keel. Guess that once they get a couple on the water they'll get better draft and performance numbers.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

One thing you have to give up to Dargel is them coming up with these new design seemingly from scratch or close to it. That's impressive, not much of that going on anymore.

I hope it runs great!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Just because the boat doesn't fit some people's style of fishing doesn't give people the right to judge it's place. I'm sure they did some research before investing into this hull. I can see the guys fishing deep bays and off shore liking this boat. Probably be a great boat in Louisiana. I have my next boat in mind and although this boat or a Dargel boat in general isn't it, it looks like a nice boat who we will serve a lot of people.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

shallowminded said:


> Well you did not respond to "draft at rest" question so I will guess based on where the water line is in the picture and the last side view picture. If I am wrong please let me know. I am guessing between 12" to 14"
> 
> Shallow


Sorry for the delay in response. The draft on this particular boat is right at 12".

As far as hole shot, this boat was tested with a 4 blade prop that gave a tremendous hole shot and could get up in 18"-22" easily without trim tabs. Obviously that number can change with the size of the load and a different prop.

Thanks again!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Dargel. FYI, I am a big fan, I own a 23 Kat and love it.

I cannot see that boat drafting that shallow, but, I will take your word for it. I assume that the engine is able to be mounted pretty high because of the offset steps in the rear of the boat?

That rig looks like it will eat up rough water.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> One thing you have to give up to Dargel is them coming up with these new design seemingly from scratch or close to it. That's impressive, not much of that going on anymore.
> 
> I hope it runs great!


Thanks Full Throttle, hope to see you this weekend at the show!


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*Here she is boys.... Just sitting in the Mt. HOUSTON MARINE booth waiting for you to come check her out !!!*


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Kclif, if you read my posts again I was never passing judgement on the boat. Just asked a question.

Dargel, thanks for the response. I like seeing new styles and concepts coming out. This is an interesting boat that I will go by and take a look at today. I am not in the market, but will have a friend with me that is going to buy soon. Cost is not going to be an issue with him, so he has his pick of the litter. 

If the boat designers were not out there trying new things we would still all be running around in wood hulls.

Thanks guys
Shallow


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Good looking boat, and it would be a great boat for the guys that spend most of their time in the big open bays, where getting up in 2ft is not a big deal. Hope to be there Sunday to see in person. Also waiting for you guys to pull the cover off that Blue Wave RS1, lol.


----------

